# Someone buy this out from under me - Gibson LP Studio Hot Rod - $1450 - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

If this weren’t an hour away, I would be posting it as a NGD rather than a Kijiji Alert.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Send me a PM and we can try to work something out.....


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Should make the trip


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Oh, wow.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> Should make the trip


For future reference, if you’re going to use a Trogly video to try to convince me to buy a guitar, maybe don’t skip to the part where he’s playing it.

But no worries. I went back to the part where he was just looking at it and it’s awesome.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

You should grab this from him while you're there @2manyGuitars 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay Player said:


> You should grab this from him while you're there @2manyGuitars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I smell a package deal...


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> For future reference, if you’re going to use a Trogly video to try to convince me to buy a guitar, maybe don’t skip to the part where he’s playing it.
> 
> But no worries. I went back to the part where he was just looking at it and it’s awesome.


Oops didn't notice that. He does a pretty good job of going through the guitars though. I'd really consider both - a BFG is on my long term wish list.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> I smell a package deal...


So, I've noticed that when I have a busy day at work and can't check Kijiji is usually the days that Kijiji has a bunch of good deals and/or cool obscure stuff show up. You want me to make a thread on the mornings our schedule is swamped so you can make sure to stay on top of it for the day?


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> Oops didn't notice that. He does a pretty good job of going through the guitars though. I'd really consider both - a BFG is on my long term wish list.


I only found out that Hot Rod Les Paul's existed through this thread and I must say I find it very titillating.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> For future reference, if you’re going to use a Trogly video to try to convince me to buy a guitar, maybe don’t skip to the part where he’s playing it.


LMAO


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

2manyGuitars said:


> I smell a package deal...


I think id rather have that Orville LP Custom...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

ezcomes said:


> I think id rather have that Orville LP Custom...


I’ll buy all 3 if I can get a good price, and I’ll pass the savings on to you.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Why is this guitar still listed on Kijiji?


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

BlueRocker said:


> Why is this guitar still listed on Kijiji?


no markers, no binding. 2 things that make a Gibson a Gibby. imo.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> no markers, no binding. 2 things that make a Gibson a Gibby. imo.


Actually it has black binding. And locking tuners standard.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

BlueRocker said:


> Actually it has black binding. And locking tuners standard.


Its because its ugly then. 😂


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> Actually it has black binding. And locking tuners standard.


a Studio with binding?
learn something new every day.

Yet somehow, Gibson made the effort and expense entirely pointless by putting it on a matching color guitar. 
Gibson.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Diablo said:


> a Studio with binding?
> learn something new every day.
> 
> Yet somehow, Gibson made the effort and expense entirely pointless by putting it on a matching color guitar.
> ...


I think the black binding is only on the neck. I’m pretty sure the body is unbound.


----------

